# A teaser pic



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Picked up the car from having the new bodykit and wheels fitted, and just took a quick pic before the night settles in.

Will takes some better photos later this week.


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

sexual:smokin: whats the body kit looks like do luck aswell?


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Yip, do luck all round


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

V nice mate :smokin: looks great


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Looks great, I really like the Do-Luck kit on black '32s, but I think we need more pictures! 

Alex B


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Yep, 32's look cracking in well shiny black, very nice car


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

this is porn!!


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

Filth:smokin:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Stunning!!!! Lost for words really!

More pics please....


----------



## beario (Feb 9, 2004)

that looks same as my kit...any more pics


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Ill try and take some tom. weather depending.
Thanks guys.


----------



## mma129 (Dec 20, 2005)

*ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*

:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 
ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

That's the way a r32 should look !!!!! superb...!!!     

The wheels are stuning ...

I'm looking for the same kit and wheels for my car but still have to find a shop that sells it for a nice price.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

that's definitely one LOW R32. got any more pics??


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

MORE PICTURES PLEAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

emmmmm.....that was nice bodykits, especially the front bumper.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Nice...get some more up~~~~~~!!!


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Geeezzz Guys, give me some time to take it for a drive somewhere to take decent pic.

here the rest of the ones while she was parked up waiting for nice day to pose in front of the camera...


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

What have you done to the front grille?

I think the standard grille dates the '32 so much, looks much better like yours.

Alex B


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi Alex, just took it out, bit of mesh and a 34 badge  (although mine isnt a 34 badge, its a bling bling chrome one that a mate got me)

Problem i have now, is the mesh from the grill is different than the bodykit one, so im tempted to get rid of the mesh from the bumber, but ive only had the new look for 4 days now, so i dont want to start changin it already...

Plus im saving up for a thick intercooler that will cetainly benifit from the mesh being gone...


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Well done Mr.

Just the Job. One of the best 32's i have seen.
Body work and the choice is superb.
Fair Play.   
You did the wise thing taking it to a proper bodyshop.

Mick


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

That looks very nice mate, proper job.  :smokin: :smokin: 

Apart from the intercooler you mentioned I can't think of much else that car needs. Excellent looking motor, well done.


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

kin hell that is lovely


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Well done Mr.
> 
> Just the Job. One of the best 32's i have seen.
> Body work and the choice is superb.
> ...


Long drive there, but the £600 saving made it worth it.


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

tim b said:


> That looks very nice mate, proper job.  :smokin: :smokin:
> 
> Apart from the intercooler you mentioned I can't think of much else that car needs. Excellent looking motor, well done.


Cheers Tim, we never did meet up ( Sorry laziness on my part), and by the way, nice magazine shoot too for you...


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

763paf said:


> Hi Alex, just took it out, bit of mesh and a 34 badge  (although mine isnt a 34 badge, its a bling bling chrome one that a mate got me)
> 
> Problem i have now, is the mesh from the grill is different than the bodykit one, so im tempted to get rid of the mesh from the bumber, but ive only had the new look for 4 days now, so i dont want to start changin it already...
> 
> Plus im saving up for a thick intercooler that will cetainly benifit from the mesh being gone...


I mighthave a play with my grille then, see what I can come up with. 

I ran mine for a while with the mesh in, then got rid of it from the centre hole(?), looks much better without it.

Alex B


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

763paf said:


> Cheers Tim, we never did meet up ( Sorry laziness on my part), and by the way, nice magazine shoot too for you...


Glad you thought the mag thing looked ok, I wasn't sure how it'd come out seeing as it was lashing down with rain most of the time.  

No probs about not catching up with each other, perhaps we'll be able to meet up at some point this summer, I'll give you a shout if there's a meet or something, or perhaps even just for a pint if it's a nice afternoon.


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

good god man! What a slutty R32  Its too early in the day for such smuttiness


----------



## Narko (Jan 7, 2006)

Its the most beautiful R32 and clean one I have ever seen dude...

Sell it to me or I will build one just like yours :smokin:


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

Stunning look car mate, you must feel like the bogs behind the wheel


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Old thread......but stunning car mate. One of the nicest 32's around...


----------



## tony1 (Dec 26, 2002)

WoW thats one good looking 32,don't know about you guys but 32's have got to be the meanest looking of all the skyline's and when they look like that! need i say more


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Geez, u guys dug deep. Thanks for bringing this back to life... time to get the camera out again... Just hard to find time these days... Thanks for all the comments


----------



## GTR Jon (Mar 15, 2006)

First time i've seen it too and its fantastic!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Incubus (May 23, 2004)

not seen that before either ... STUNNING!!


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks guys, As you havent seen it , here are some more that i took then.


----------



## Hustlehouston (Apr 13, 2006)

damn i never really like the r32, but yours is sick. Great work dawg.


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

was this car at the last surrey meet? I remember seeing a do-luck kitted 32 with double six's, made me want an R32  but only if it was identical


----------



## Rjewkes (Jan 31, 2005)

Stunning looking 32 mate, do you mind me asking how you attached the bonnet lip?

Roly


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Looks fantastic. Seen it on another thread also i think. Prob the thread asking for best skyline frontal pics.

Just a suggestion and some may disagree but i think it may look a little more aggressive if you raised the rear about 10mm. Sort of looks like the rear is lower than the front.


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi5 said:


> was this car at the last surrey meet? I remember seeing a do-luck kitted 32 with double six's, made me want an R32  but only if it was identical



yes, parked right at the end. could only stay for a little while, so couldnt meet most of you. maybe next time,.....


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

rasonline said:


> Looks fantastic. Seen it on another thread also i think. Prob the thread asking for best skyline frontal pics.
> 
> Just a suggestion and some may disagree but i think it may look a little more aggressive if you raised the rear about 10mm. Sort of looks like the rear is lower than the front.


hi ras.. car has been to Abbey since and they have adjusted suspension, as well as a few other bits...


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Stunning, rear bumper is lovely!


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

looking sexy. more pics! more pics!


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Damn that is one stunning looking 32 :smokin:


----------



## Mr.J (May 17, 2006)

Jisses!!! This is the best R32 I ever seen.
Lucky you. Is the heart of this car like all the rest?

//Jonny


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

763 paf looks like everybody wants to see some more pics. Last you mentioned you were going to put in an intercooler and possibly changing the mesh to match all round.

Some more teasers please!


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

Defo one of the best R32's ive ever seen, u have class n style dude 
i would love to have that car. Damn .thats nice


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow, thats a mean 32! Good pics

I like 32's... When shopping for mine I went with a 33 (Age). I always think of the 32-34 to look mean'r than the 33, the 33 to me is more "Porsche". Your car makes me wish I went with a 32... good stuff, you have alot to be proud of there... 

Great kit
Great wheels
Good drop
Nice accents
Great Hood
Love the smoked len's

Performance to back it up?


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

looks great


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Hmmm... never seen a thread before where everyone was unanimous! You've definitely hit a sweet spot with that package! Love the wheels.


----------



## Monster (Apr 30, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

RIPPMODS said:


> Performance to back it up?



NO, not really, I decided to do the outside first, as the GTR is pretty good standard..(and pretty much same as the M3 i owned before.)

So i started with the Stage 1 route... Apexi induction kit, HKS super dragger exhaust, new spark plugs, changed the oil like every 100 miles for the first 1000 miles... and left her like that and started working (and saving up) on the outside.. Then i had no tunes in the inside, so spent a few bob on an alpine screen, and a proper install..

I turned the boost down until i took it to Abbey for a proper map (thanks guys - proper job -) and got an Fcon s, and had to change injectors, so i went with 600cc ones, as i will taking her to roughly that...
Also got a new Abbey radiator,(old one needed changing) and cant remember what else..


So a long story short... 299bhp at wheels (dynapack) with my aim 550 - 600.




Thanks for all the nice comments guys.. I tried to give the 32 a more updated look without making it look to ... chav... looks like i sucseeded...

Thanks DO luck -


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Sorry for double posting, but the edit button is gone, so

forgot to add, Tein coilovers and bought some LED lights for the back from Newera(thanks Miguel), but one wasnt working, and miguel kindly said to send it back and they will replace it, but im too lazy to box it up, but once that is done, the outside is pretty much finished.. and ill take some more pics

See you at Silverstone D1...


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

hadn't seen the pics on the next page - that really does look stunning and very functional (ie: not speedbump clobbering low!!)


----------



## Brendygtr (Jun 1, 2006)

really nice car right there !


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm not joking but that is the BEST LOOKING R32 I've ever seen. Well done, what's the name of that bodykit for the R32?


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

GTRJack said:


> I'm not joking but that is the BEST LOOKING R32 I've ever seen. Well done, what's the name of that bodykit for the R32?



Do luck full kit 
Type II (if i remember correctly)
The lads at Sumo Power sorted me out very nicely indeed. Give Mark a call and he can sort you out.. (as im sure Andy is busy these days-more than ever), or go to their website for prices if you fancy.. Great help, and great prices..

And the oscar goes to.............

edited to say thanks to to comments again, makes me smile on a crappy day


----------



## Bolero (Mar 8, 2006)

Do luck is so great! 

Doesn´t you have problems with the Hicas? The car is so low and they say that the car should take damage if its so low.


----------



## smithy7861 (Oct 16, 2005)

beautiful car mate


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Bolero said:


> Do luck is so great!
> 
> Doesn´t you have problems with the Hicas? The car is so low and they say that the car should take damage if its so low.



Its only that low, as it changed from 17's to 18's. and the bodykit was added..

Since been to abbey for service, and perfected suspension... see other thread on yesterdays pics..


Hicas.... no not really... For some bizzare reason, one day the light came on, but nothing ever since...

(IMO i will take it out if it ever becomes a problem, as i am not pushing the car to its limits - i love it too much - and i dont think i will take it on track days after spending so much money on it...)


----------

